# 2005 NBA Draft



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

Who do you think the Mavs should draft? nbadraft.net has them drafting Gilcrest, but I think they need size more than anything. They have 3 point guards now. With a late 1st round pick, who do you think they should pick up?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

SmithRocSSU said:


> Who do you think the Mavs should draft? nbadraft.net has them drafting Gilcrest, but I think they need size more than anything. They have 3 point guards now. With a late 1st round pick, who do you think they should pick up?



The Mavericks do not own thier first round pick this year. In fact I am not sure they have a 2nd rounder either. It's too bad I always enjoy the draft and it will not be much fun if the Mavs have no picks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mavsman said:


> The Mavericks do not own thier first round pick this year. In fact I am not sure they have a 2nd rounder either. It's too bad I always enjoy the draft and it will not be much fun if the Mavs have no picks.


From what I understand. Dallas owes Denver a future first. It may be this years, who knows. We have a 50-60 range pick, I think


If we don't send Denver our pick, how about Shelden Williams? A big brute who can block shots and rebound

Oh and also, TRADE FOR ANDREW BOGUT


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> From what I understand. Dallas owes Denver a future first. It may be this years, who knows. We have a 50-60 range pick, I think
> 
> 
> If we don't send Denver our pick, how about Shelden Williams? A big brute who can block shots and rebound
> ...


Sheldon Williams would be an excellent pick but I doubt he would last until late in the first round.

If Villanueva slips a bit. He could be a decent pick or if those two are not available how about Channing Frye from Arizona.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sheldon Williams would be a really nice pick for the Mavs. We probably have no chance at getting unless we trade. But Andrew Bogut, he is great. I would really like to see him on the Mavs. But again we only have a chance if we trade.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

It's waaaay too early to be talking about the draft. But I expect the Mavs to not have a draft pick this year.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I might be a bit biased with this, but Bogut would be a great inclusion to the Mavs roster. He can play either 4 or 5 and thus we would have a three man rotation with him Dirk and Damp, but Dirk would obviously get the majority of the minutes. He can rebound, score and defend so he has good all round ability, however he will likely be in the top 5 for the draft, so a trade would be a good idea. I think a good trade would be KVH and Al for him, whether whoever drafts him takes that offer, but this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I think that the Mavs need a player like Joey Grahm. I'm not saying Joey Grahm in particular, only example I could think of right now, but some one that can finish strong around the basket. I think they need a young player that can explode either on or off the dribble. Josh and Quis can do it occasionally, but not consistently.

At least that's my opinion.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm with theo on this one, do whatever it takes to get Bogut, this guy is going to be great. Him and Dirk make a slightly weak frontline, but it would be such a talented tandem, one a great lowpost scorer who can step out side, and the other a excellent shooter who can play is the post too. They would rebound and pass well and abuse slower PF/C's


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> I'm with theo on this one, do whatever it takes to get Bogut, this guy is going to be great. Him and Dirk make a slightly weak frontline, but it would be such a talented tandem, one a great lowpost scorer who can step out side, and the other a excellent shooter who can play is the post too. They would rebound and pass well and abuse slower PF/C's


I would honestly crap my pants if we got Bogut; we'd have a more than adequate replacement for Dampier when he became older, and a nice part time backup for the Diggler

Also, I pray to lord that we draft him. He would have a lot of Australia watching him, thus *making* Australian TV show more NBA games, specifically more Mavs games. I would be so happy


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I would honestly crap my pants if we got Bogut; we'd have a more than adequate replacement for Dampier when he became older, and a nice part time backup for the Diggler
> 
> Also, I pray to lord that we draft him. He would have a lot of Australia watching him, thus *making* Australian TV show more NBA games, specifically more Mavs games. I would be so happy


I could agree with all of this except the crapping my pants part lmao. This would be great if we got some NBA over here on national tv would be absolutely ****en great. :clap:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have no problem with getting Bogut. But I think you all would have to come up with some scenario where this could even be possible. Otherwise we are only wasting our breath.

Right now Atlanta has the top pick with Charlotte and New Orleans behind them. So if Bogut is a lock to be the top pick we would have to be able to give Atlanta something really good to get the top pick. What could that be? I just don't see what we could offer any of those teams to pry the number one or two pick from them. Teams like that are not interested in taking on huge salaries so what do we have that is valuable and not expensive?

Well Josh Howard is valuable and cheap but I doubt he is enough to get the top pick. And besides if it is Atlanta they would not be interested in Howard because they have thier guy in Josh Smith so they are not going to be as interested in Howard.

And would any of you be willing to part with Josh Howard to get Bogut? I don't know enough about Bogut to say one way or another but Howard is a known comodity and Bogut will have to show he can play in the NBA.

So if you all are talking about getting a guy like Bogut, how do propose that this could happen?

If we are just fantasizing than why not dream about how good we could be if we added Shaq to the current team or other impossible dreams?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Lets not forget that the NBA draft includes the lottery. Just because you have the worst record, doesn’t mean you will get the top pick.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Who we could send to get Bogut could be Stack. Like all our best 6th men they want to be starting somewhere and I see that this will happen again. You could maybe sweetin the deal by adding abother player like Harris or DJ as Bogut is quite a player when it comes to going inside. He can also defend quite neatly to so he would be great in the backup PF/C position.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The only way we give up Harris to anyone is if we sign Terry to a long term deal and I'm not sure that that will happen. Maybe we can package Terry and Stack together, since Terry's contract is expiring, for someone or some ones useful.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Theo! said:


> From what I understand. Dallas owes Denver a future first. It may be this years, who knows. We have a 50-60 range pick, I think
> 
> 
> If we don't send Denver our pick, how about Shelden Williams? A big brute who can block shots and rebound
> ...


Get your fact straights instead of feeding the pigs this crap, feed them some real food. Here is everything involving Dallas and traded picks.

*Recieve* 

-Future Atlanta pick (Protected through 2007)
-Future 2nd Round Pick from Denver (Denvers Option on Year between this year and 2007)

*Out* 

-Golden St. gets Dallas' 2007 First Round Pick
-Utah receives a future Dallas First Round Pick (not this year)
-New Orleans receives 2005 Dallas 2nd Round Pick (this year)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And Jerry Stackhouse would not land you a top pick in the draft. You would have to do like him and a guy like Josh Howard, Devin Harris, or Marquis Daniels or part ways with like Michael Finley or Jason Terry and another player.

If my team had a pick this year, I would want them to get Nemanja at all costs if they were high enough. he is the best player in this draft.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Andrew Bogut on the Mavericks would be awesome. He and Dirk would be a lethal duo in several years


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Since he won't declare this year, the Mavs could grab him next year or the year after that when we do actually get a 1st Round pick....*








*LaMarcus Aldridge, 6-11 Texas*​
*Aldridge would be the Tyson Chandler of the Mavs, giving us awesome rebounding along with huge size....also a local kid, which would be another advantage...*


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Get your fact straights instead of feeding the pigs this crap, feed them some real food. Here is everything involving Dallas and traded picks.
> 
> *Recieve*
> 
> ...


So we received a 1st rounder from Atlanta in the Walker trade? I don't remember that. And what does protected mean, lottery or like top 3/5...?
Since I don't see Atlanta out of the lottery for a few years it would seem that the pick would not be Dallas' until 2008.

And how did we get a 2nd rounder from Denver?

Is there a site where this information is available?


----------

